# Windows 10,, speakers.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

one set of speakers lasted about 3 month then quit. When I tried the test it would sound the test but that is all. Tried the speakers in different machine , nothing. 

Second set of old speakers two weeks exactly the same. 

One monitor is a TV so I sent the sound there, one weak , nothing not even a test tone. 

Any ideas.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you have a set of mini pin headphones? If so try plugging them into the the sound jack on the computer. 



This will let you determine if it is just bad luck with old speakers or a system failure of some sort.


Mote that sound ports have 2 or more colors in = one and out = another. Are you plugging into the out port? Sorry without looking I don't recall which color is which.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Do you have a set of mini pin headphones? If so try plugging them into the the sound jack on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Light green. It's strange that they work fine for a while and then quit.
And now I can't run down and buy new. :vs_mad:


Windows 10 doesn't always like my setting and changes things for me but I think I have checked everything for sound.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I think those tiny power supplies may be easier to kill. The last time I had a problem was right after a power surge.


I think I am currently using my last pair of gateway2000 speakers.


You can still order online and have it delivered.


edit: I never found the settings place in device mgr but I just found a bunch of links when I right clicked on the speaker icon lower right. There are two different menus one with the volume box closed and one with it open.


For my old speakers 'hig def audio' seems to be the correct choice. Digital audio is the other.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> I think those tiny power supplies may be easier to kill. The last time I had a problem was right after a power surge.
> 
> 
> I think I am currently using my last pair of gateway2000 speakers.
> ...


 I didn't know about that shortcut but i have been all over those setting. 

:vs_mad:


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

> a bunch of links when I right clicked on the speaker icon lower right.


If you can't find the settings you could have also inadvertently hit shortcut keys on your keyboard, like F1 F2, F3


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> If you can't find the settings you could have also inadvertently hit shortcut keys on your keyboard, like F1 F2, F3


I will look into that. I have already removed the instant lock button:wink2:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> If you can't find the settings you could have also inadvertently hit shortcut keys on your keyboard, like F1 F2, F3


I do have a mute button but that wasn't it. Thanks.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe 'God mode' can help.

On your desktop: Right click mouse. Select New. Then Folder.
(You should have an empty folder on desktop now named New folder.)

God Mode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}

Copy & paste above line into folder.
God mode is in every Windows system but is hidden. Likely this registry grab is what Control Panel is built on.

Maybe some sound settings easier to spot here?


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

Could also be a bad physical contact in the jack itself. Never overlook the simple.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

diyorpay said:


> Maybe 'God mode' can help.
> 
> On your desktop: Right click mouse. Select New. Then Folder.
> (You should have an empty folder on desktop now named New folder.)
> ...


I tried it won't let me paste, it won't drag and drop???


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry, you are actually going to RENAME folder.
Use swipe to copy from this thread. Then right click folder but select Rename.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

diyorpay said:


> Sorry, you are actually going to RENAME folder.
> Use swipe to copy from this thread. Then right click folder but select Rename.


 Okay I got that, interesting file. But it never got me anywhere i have not already been. But for most of it, I have no idea.
Now I have tried plugging this Little TV into another to check if the speaker is working. It appears not. I find it hard to believe this speaker and 2 sets of speakers just happen to quit in short order.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Neal if they have been stored for a while the capacitors on the PS board may have not aged well. They also come with very flimsy speaker wires.



Did you ever try the headphone suggestion?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Neal if they have been stored for a while the capacitors on the PS board may have not aged well. They also come with very flimsy speaker wires.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever try the headphone suggestion?


That could be true for the speakers of unknown age but the last one was the speaker on a TV that is only about one year at best and then only used for a week or so. No I haven't a pair of headphones. :wink2: It is just strange.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The speaker on the TV may have needed more power than the sound card provides.


I watch TV with headphones and the TV RCA jacks don't provide enough power to drive our expensive headphones but the cheaper ones intended for a computer or phone work just fine.


Oh and are you sure that TV jack is a sound in jack? Most of them are sound out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> The speaker on the TV may have needed more power than the sound card provides.
> 
> 
> I watch TV with headphones and the TV RCA jacks don't provide enough power to drive our expensive headphones but the cheaper ones intended for a computer or phone work just fine.
> ...


It says PC sound in and it worked for a while. I have since hooked that TV to another TV sound out, nothing.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

_*It's strange that they work fine for a while and then quit.*_

Yes, i hate when that happens too.

I have seen issues like this where a surge protector on the piece of equipment (your computer) will prevent future failures. Other ideas might be try another sound card or research the make/model number of your computer; sometimes it's a known issue to that specific computer manufacturer.

After the speakers lose sound, do they always work and consistently work when you "test" the sound in Control Panel?

Have you tried to move the Balance control all the to the Left or Right speaker to see if sound comes back with it sent to one speaker? Or just try one speaker if it's possible to disconnect one speaker at a time?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

adamz said:


> _*It's strange that they work fine for a while and then quit.*_
> 
> Yes, i hate when that happens too.
> 
> ...


 I do have surge protector 

After the two sets of speakers quit, I tried them in a TV set and they were dead but test would still work with the monitor speakers while they were not connected by direct wire. 

When I ran wire to the TV monitor all was good for a while but when that speaker stopped the test would no long work. 

I have bought headphones today, nothing and the computer isn't bringing them up like they are not there. 

I hadn't thought of the sound card before and I doubt I have one.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

If Test quits working, then I think the sound is shutting down.

Check here for some help on making sure the driver is current:
https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledge/windows-10-audio-drivers-update-quickly-easily/


What's the make/model number of the computer?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> I hadn't thought of the sound card before and I doubt I have one.



Almost all modern boards have sound built into MB. If something is flakey with that it can be disabled in the system BIOS and if you have an open slot a sound card may be added to replace it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Almost all modern boards have sound built into MB. If something is flakey with that it can be disabled in the system BIOS and if you have an open slot a sound card may be added to replace it.


I have to find the paper work, it might be under warrenty.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

adamz said:


> If Test quits working, then I think the sound is shutting down.
> 
> Check here for some help on making sure the driver is current:
> https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledge/windows-10-audio-drivers-update-quickly-easily/
> ...


:vs_mad::biggrin2:
I tried downloading the drivereasy, it just sits there and doesn't down load. 

I have a quick link to HP for help and support, didn't expect much there and it can't find my connection to the internet. 



It is , near as I can figure. 

HP slimline 290-a0019 can/eng
product #3LA41AA#ABL


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Neal,


Sorry, but I would avoid DriverEasy. They might be baiting you to install a version that has limited capabilities.


Try to follow the instructions here, step 6:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4520288/windows-10-fix-sound-problems


Also check this link:
https://support.hp.com/sg-en/document/c04973149


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone I finely have it back I have been uninstalling the sound driver every day expecting a different result. Tonight my headphones came alive, don't think I did anything different, I guess insanity only counts sometimes. 

Still doesn't explain all the other speakers that quit and are still dead


----------

